# my pumpmaster shoots 1 hole... and 1 stray



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG my pumpmaster with both sights taking off and a BSA 3-7X power scope has just shot a 4 shot group measuring less then a .10 of an inch. check this out...but for some reason it was soppsoed to be a 5 shot group but I had one stray. The group was shot at 11 yards Heres the picture

http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image ... 1119ac.jpg


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

i have one too. i had it modded and it can shoot up to 850 fps. i cant even (with my daisy power line 3-9x scope) hit a pop can more than 3 out of five times at 20 yards. and ofcourse, use pellets because bb pumped more than 4 time with that gun veer off too much. i personally just think that gun isnt more than just a plinker. i sugget you get another rifle.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

^
Agreed.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

I dont think you guys realize what I'm saying...theres two holes one on the left and the one on the right is 4 shots... that was a 5 shot group i shot in that picture and there all in that 1 little whole except the one on the left aka the stray and i was using match pellets


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

well those crosmans arent the best rifles nad they dont have too good of rifling in the barrel. if you shot it when there was even a little cross wind, that could effect it more than you might think.


----------



## bigbillbass (Mar 14, 2006)

sniper what mods have you done? i want to mod my pumpmaster


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

sorry i dont know. i didnt mod it, the pump broke and i had it sent to be fixed. the dude added a body made out of metal instead of the plastic crap it originally had. he said he also tighted the air seals and the pump arm to fit tight. it now is harder to pump and you can only pump it a max of 6 times but the range and power increased. if you talk to a repair company they might be able to strengthen it or something.


----------

